# Smuggling Blue Mahoe pen blanks



## Ralph Muhs (Jan 29, 2016)

I will be returning to the U.S. In mid February. Hope to have some blue Mahoe and Jamaican cedar for you pen makers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2016)

Careful Ralph.....we wouldn't want you to do hard time.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Careful Ralph.....we wouldn't want you to do hard time.



But more important, we wouldn't want the mahoe blanks to be confiscated ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2016)

I've been meaning to throw a blue mahoe blank in the vat. Seems like it might stabilize well. @NYWoodturner have you tried it yet.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 30, 2016)

No - haven't tried that Blue Mahoe. I've turned it and it turns very well but never stabilized it


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 31, 2016)

Good luck with that.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2016)

rdabpenman said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Les



Does that mean you know something we might ought to know?


----------

